# RR: 62. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, L 86



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1976)










2.	Stokowski (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1943)










3.	Boulez (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1991)










4.	Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1989)










5.	Tilson Thomas (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1971)










6.	Stokowski (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1973)










7.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)










8.	Martinon (cond.), Orchestre National de l'ORTF	(1974)










9.	Cantelli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1954)










10.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1962)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1976)
2.	Stokowski (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1943)
3.	Boulez (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1991)
4.	Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1989)
5.	Tilson Thomas (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1971)
6.	Stokowski (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1973)
7.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)
8.	Martinon (cond.), Orchestre National de l'ORTF	(1974)
9.	Cantelli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1954)
10.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1962)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

